# Hi-point handguns



## KMB (Sep 24, 2007)

Saturday, a friend of mine bought a Hi-Point .380 ACP. He told me he only paid about $140 out the door, brand new. I shot a magazine (9 rounds) out of it. I'm not very familiar with semi-auto handguns, so I don't know what to look for as far as quality. It seemed to cycle each round fine, don't know how it would do after a few magazines put through it. It's double-action only, has a fully adjustable rear sight, made in the USA and 100% lifetime warranty. The price is awfully cheap. The .40 S&W version (suggested retail is $179) interests me. I know it's probably not in the class of a Ruger or Taurus or Beretta or Smith & Wesson or the other makes. Does anyone here own a Hi-point handgun? Or know someone who does or who has? Looking for comments and info. I gotta feeling I'm gonna here neg comments...such as you get what you pay for... 

Kevin


----------



## RDT (Sep 24, 2007)

Ive got a 9mm high point rifle I bought for target shooting, Ive not had any trouble with it ,Ive put about 500 - 600 rounds through it. Not the best looking guns , But Ive not heard anything bad realy about reliability,and they have a lifetime warranty on them.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 24, 2007)

As a range gun or a "toy", they're fine. As a serious defensive piece...I guess it depends how much you value your life...


----------



## KMB (Sep 24, 2007)

computeruser said:


> As a range gun or a "toy", they're fine. As a serious defensive piece...I guess it depends how much you value your life...



I've read similar worded comments at a gun forum, where I did a search on regarding Hi-Point's. A very good point to consider since I VERY much value my life as well the lives of my family. I can't see myself having a range gun and a serious defense handgun...the handgun (whichever one I eventually decide on) will have to cover both functions.

Kevin


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 24, 2007)

computeruser said:


> As a range gun or a "toy", they're fine. As a serious defensive piece...I guess it depends how much you value your life...



+1 Buy a trusted name brand. 

I have never shot a Hi-point, never wanted to either. I have seen a .45 that reminded me of a 18v cordless drill.


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 24, 2007)

Aren't they the ones that look like a carbon copy of the Browning HP's?I don't know much about them,but I have never liked the Brownings.


----------



## RDT (Sep 24, 2007)

This is what you want for home defense. http://www.impactguns.com/store/product3855.html 
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 24, 2007)

RDT said:


> This is what you want for home defense. http://www.impactguns.com/store/product3855.html
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, I would think when the first few rounds cracked off everyone would get the fug outta there. :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 24, 2007)

Interesting,and for only 25 grand


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 24, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> Aren't they the ones that look like a carbon copy of the Browning HP's?I don't know much about them,but I have never liked the Brownings.



I can think of a few hundred other handguns I would rather have. This is a .380


----------



## Timberhauler (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh,OK then,not the same thing I was thinking of


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 24, 2007)

Timberhauler said:


> Interesting,and for only 25 grand



Registred machine guns are extremely expensive  The older/mint peices are for the millionaries or class 3 dealers own collection.


----------



## RDT (Sep 24, 2007)

Wish I had the money to buy some of them old machine guns.


----------



## Madsaw (Sep 25, 2007)

I own a 9mm full size pistol. I agree a fun plinker gun but would want some thing a little further up the scale for home defense. I have had a few hang ups with the feeding of the clips if I am not careful of loading the rounds. I have both teh 8 and 10 rd mags. It is holding up fine after about 250 rds so far. Shooting it made me want to go and get a better class of 9 for the home defense. TIll then the ruger 44 mag will work and the mossberg 12 ga and triple O will settle things down.
On anothe rnote I had a chance to shoot a berreta 96 the other night. extremly smooth to operate. I do not know if any mods have been done to it. It was a pleasure to handle.
Bob


----------

